# Edge finder problem .....



## toolznthings (May 5, 2015)

Hello All,

After checking everything about your edge finder and it still acts strange when touching off. Check to see if it has become magnetized from use. It is especially noticeable on the smaller .200 diameter style. Of course the dead give away is when it does not throw out just right is on steel parts.


----------

